# System Profiler in Mac OSX Lion !0.7.X



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been getting customers asking for *System profiler* in *Mac OSX 10.7.x Lion*. 
The System Profiler application has been renamed System Information and now includes a comprehensive, easy to understand overview of the entire system.
Below are the steps to Navigate to System Profiler in Mac OSX 10.7.X Lion with Screen shots:

Step-1 Click on *Apple* *icon* at top right corner of monitor and click on *About this Mac*.


Step-2 It will Launch *About this Mac* window . Now click on *More info *button


Step-3 Once clicked on *More Info* it will launch new window( Added in Mac OSX 10.7 Lion) Click on *System Report*.


This will launch *System profiler* in Mac OSX 10.7.x Lion.

Please find attached above steps with screenshot.

Hope it will help!


----------

